# 4 yr old Golden (mix?) in Somerset, KY



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

A friend of mine adopted a cat from the shelter in Somerset yesterday and told me about this fella. Said he was very friendly and well-behaved. Reminds me a lot of my little girl Scout. I called to check on him a few minutes ago, but they must not be open yet.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10664627


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

He's beautiful. Sure hope he doesn't have to stay there long and gets a wonderful home (yours???)


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

he looks alot golden to me!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> He's beautiful. Sure hope he doesn't have to stay there long and gets a wonderful home (yours???)


As much as I'd like to bring him here, I just don't have the room with three big dogs already and a couple of cats. But hopefully I can help find him a good home.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

i'll put the word out too. Have lots of friends in the somerset, lake cumberland area as we visit there often.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hoping*

Praying and hoping he gets out of there soon. says he was picked up on April15th. How long do they give them at this shelter.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Goodness, he is beautiful and so reminds me of anothr dog, I just can't remember which one! Hope he gets out of there soon and into a great home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld.*

I emld. GRRAND.

Please email other KY Golden Ret. Rescues.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Praying and hoping he gets out of there soon. says he was picked up on April15th. How long do they give them at this shelter.


i was thinking the same thing. seems awful quick to have him listed as ready to be adopted when he might have a family looking for him.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I emld. GRRAND.
> 
> Please email other KY Golden Ret. Rescues.


I e-mailed them as well and they're the only Golden rescue group I know in KY. I also e-mailed a local rescue group out of Lexington.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> i was thinking the same thing. seems awful quick to have him listed as ready to be adopted when he might have a family looking for him.


Some states have incredibly short holding periods. I hope someone can pull him and get him into a rescue or home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

I hope he gets out of there soon.
Is there any other rescue for KY to email except GRRAND?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Any Update?????*

Is there any update on this Beautiful Guy??

I pray he is OUT OF THERE!!!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I tried to call yesterday when I got home from work, but they must've already been out for the day. It was almost 6:00 before I got home. I know the listing is down now on Petfinder, so maybe that means he found a home. If someone else could try calling earlier, I'll call again when I get home.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Just wanted to let you all know that I got in touch with someone at the animal shelter yesterday and they said this guy was adopted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kyguy*

KUGUY:

Thanks so very much for your great follow through!!!


----------

